# How many sperm for Iui?



## JulieG (Aug 7, 2003)

I have a question about how many sperm you really need for IUI. My husband has a normal count but the motility is erratic and the morphology poor.

My doctor tested a sample in June to see whether they were suitable for IUI and post-wash we got 15 million. However when I did my first IUI last month the figure was only 2.5 million post-wash. My doctor said ideally we need 10 million and that we could try this a few more months but if we keep getting low results, we would be advised to move to IVF.

My question is how many sperm realistically are needed to make IUI worthwhile? are we wasting our time if we keep getting low figures?

I'm doing IUI next week and I'm totally stressed wondering if the figure will be a high one or a low one.

Many thanks
Julie


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

JulieG said:


> I have a question about how many sperm you really need for IUI. My husband has a normal count but the motility is erratic and the morphology poor.
> 
> How poor? If it is too abnormal then only ICSI will work anyway.
> 
> ...


----------

